# I was bored...again.



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 13, 2008)

Summer Time Christmas


----------



## Galacta (Dec 13, 2008)

DUDE THEIR AWSUM!!!!!!!!!

I didnt see the top ones that much as I am not a person that looks at girls that are trying to be sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I likes the avatar and the S4 Source for S4 League MMO sigs and the Megamn Sig (and render.)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 13, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> DUDE THEIR AWSUM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I didnt see the top ones that much as *I am not a person that looks at girls that are trying to be sexy.*
> 
> ...


But they are sexy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the comments!


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Raiyu245,
the first 3 pictures surely make me bleed~!
the megaman/rockman is so cool ..hehehe makes me feel like having a real megaman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this one is nice Ruu-chan from ToHeart 2


----------



## Egonny (Dec 13, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Show me your S4!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop using a framework(?) around your text.
It doesn't looks good, you should be using gradients or such.
Besides that it looks good.
Oh yeah, number 3, 5 and 7 looks overcontrasted.
This is purely for the sigs, i must say you've chosen your renders very good


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 13, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't over contrasted. That's just the design.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 13, 2008)

can i use "Tamaki-oneechan from To Heart2


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 13, 2008)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> can i use "Tamaki-oneechan from To Heart2


----------



## War (Dec 13, 2008)

It's a good start. My only complaints are:

-You're making them WAY too bright. There's no lightning in there at all, it's more like just bright EVERYWHERE. You've got no light source or focal point, so you might wanna work on that.
-The text looks really ugly. I used to do the same thing with the white bar in overlay and putting text on top of it, but it just looks tacky and unorganized. Try the blend the text it a little more and work on your text placement.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 13, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> It's a good start. My only complaints are:
> 
> -You're making them WAY too bright. There's no lightning in there at all, it's more like just bright EVERYWHERE. You've got no light source or focal point, so you might wanna work on that.
> -The text looks really ugly. I used to do the same thing with the white bar in overlay and putting text on top of it, but it just looks tacky and unorganized. Try the blend the text it a little more and work on your text placement.


I thought the text and white bar overlay looked cool. I guess not..v_v

Renders from Ragnarok Online DS


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 14, 2008)

Make more, they're good


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2008)

nice i luv big boob cartoon girls


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> nice i luv big boob cartoon girls







More Tama-nee





Kanokon 

To your liking?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 14, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK im getting addicted to girls with boobs.
EPIC WIN! I love those sigs! SEXY!

Anyways Ive used your Ragnarok Renders for my new siggy.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 16, 2008)

lol thanks. I found this picture while looking for Dissidia and just had to render it


----------

